# AutoCAD 2010 (32bit) installieren auf ein Windows 7 (64bit) System



## heavyman (4. Februar 2010)

Kriege ich auf i-eine Weise AutoCAD 2010 oder 2007 (beide 32Bit) auf mein Betriebssystem Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit installiert.

Wenn ich es installieren will wird mir nur gesagt das ich das falsche Betriebssystem habe >.<

MfG Marcel


----------



## midnight (4. Februar 2010)

Ja, das ist ja auch so. Von Autodesk gibt es eine entsprechende 64-Bit-Version, die du bitte auf deinem 64-Bit-System auch nutzt (=

so far


----------



## heavyman (4. Februar 2010)

Ja das weiß ich ja, dachte nur vllt gibts da einen anderen weg . Naja nun heißt es laden ^^

trotzdem danke

MfG Marcel


----------



## rufes (16. September 2010)

Gibt es nicht doch einen Weg die 32bit Version trotzdem auf Windows 7 64bit zum laufen zu bringen? Da mein Applikationshersteller nicht beabsichtigt auf 64bit umzusteigen, bin ich gezwungen Autocad 32bit einzusetzen.

lg, Rufes


----------



## Psytis (16. September 2010)

"NO. AutoCAD 32 bit can only install on 32 bit pc and 64 bit on 64 bit pc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=-2]
*emily xu*
Product Support Specialist 
GSS-Product Support APAC
Autodesk, Inc. "[/SIZE]

"If you have Win7 Pro, Ultimate, or Enterprise, you can download Windows XP mode from Microsoft and create a Windows XP virtual machine."

gesamt nachzulesen auf Install Autocad 2010 32bits in a pc of 64bits - Autodesk Discussion Groups


----------

